# Suche: Betroffene von Gewinnspiel-Abzocke



## Anna27 (8 März 2012)

Hallo,
Wir suchen für einen Fernsehbeitrag für die Sendung quer (BR) Betroffene aus Bayern, denen am Telefon gesagt wurde, sie hätten ein Gewinnspiel gewonnen, die dann aber nur zahlen mussten. Meldet Euch bei uns, damit es nicht noch anderen passiert. Am besten an [email protected] oder ruft an unter 089 3806 6325.

Vielen Dank!

Lisa Schnell


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Geht es ihnen um den Gewinn eines BMW über ein vermeintliches Callcenter in der Türkei? Sehenswert, wenn gleich mit womöglich falschen Informationen: http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/call-center-abzocke-clip


----------



## Anna27 (8 März 2012)

Um so was in der Richtung, ja. Allerdings suchen wir Fälle in Bayern. Kennen Sie da jemanden?


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2012)

Ich hätte einen Fall in Bayern. Bitte per PN.


----------

